# Christmas Week at Bluebeard's Castle: $700



## gkbiiii (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spend Christmas Week in St. Thomas, at Bluebeard's Castle.* 

This is for a full weeks rental of my unit, that has ocean views and full use of all facilities.  Resort includes The Pirate Bluebeard's, 16th Century Castle Fort, on its vast hilltop grounds.

Great Price offered for the next couple of days...ONLY $700 for the week!!!

I own the unit, express pay on PayPal and its yours!!!


----------



## gkbiiii (Nov 17, 2015)

I should also mention that the 15 million Dollar renovations are completed and the property looks & feels wonderful!!


----------



## gkbiiii (Nov 18, 2015)

Make an offer, you never know.  Great place to be at Christmas.


----------



## gkbiiii (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks like nice changes here and I believe a great vacation value.


----------



## gkbiiii (Dec 3, 2015)

Still available for Christmas rental.


----------



## gkbiiii (Dec 11, 2015)

Some cheap airfares, for St. Thomas Christmas Week Vacation!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 11, 2015)

What is the check in date?


----------



## gkbiiii (Dec 13, 2015)

*Sell it now price of $575*

Check in is Dec. 19th--26th.


----------



## gkbiiii (Dec 13, 2015)

*$500 for the full week!*

Mods, please change shown price to $500


Thanks


----------

